# Instant negative on pregnancy test?



## sugarbunnies (Dec 23, 2012)

My period is late by a month. I did an Early Response pregnancy test and it -instantly- went to "negative". It says it's supposed to take up to 3 minutes. Is the test defective or am I just -really really- not pregnant? I have never had a test do it so quickly.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 23, 2012)

no clue, lol... but I would think it's pretty hard to pee on a stick wrong, so it's probably accurate


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd take another test if I was you. And maybe schedule an appointment with your gynecologist. Having a period that's that late could mean you're pregnant, but it could also mean there's something wrong. It wouldn't hurt to have a checkup. If there is something wrong, early detection can make a world of difference. I wish I had gone to the gynecologist when I was 13, but I waited till I was 18 and now I have to have a hysterectomy. For your reproductive health, I say go to the gynecologist.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 23, 2012)

It can come up positive or negative quick. But I would go to your doctor. Some people dont produce the pregnancy hormone in big enough amounts to register for an at home pregnancy test. You could also have a health issue thats making your period late


----------

